# I know you're waiting for me.



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I know your kitty was the most perfect one in the entire world, but Madison was too.  He was such an amazing gift to me. And as I sit here so SAD and crying, I have to remember all the joy he brought me. 

In college you listened and you put up with my drama when daddy and I were dating. I was 'late' going back to school - I should have known better than to act like that. You and I listened for his stupid car to drive up so many times from his silly frat meetings. We always knew they ate at Roma's didn't we? Can't mistake that smell!! I owe you so much for bringing me through the first year or so of that relationship. You are the only male in my life that understood why I cried.

I hope you forgive me for the times I got angry that you talked too much in the middle of the night. I wish I would get angry at you again.  I'm sorry that I didn't let you in the office all those times when I was at the computer. I wish you could annoy me again. I'm sorry for my words back in 1989 when you thought the cake pan on the stove was a nice place to nap. If I had a freshly baked chocolate cake wrapped in Reynold's wrap right now in my kitchen, I'd offer it to you gladly.

Madison, you told stories to kindergarten classes for over 14 years. You brought them so much joy and laughter. Every day somebody asked for a Madison story - complete with your precious voice that daddy and I gave you. You taught them how to be kind and how to share. You settled arguments between 5 year olds with a smile. You were such a gift.

Sunday afternoons always begged for a nap. All we had to do was climb on the bed and you would follow. We loved that you had to touch our faces as you slept. Daddy still misses you curling up in his left arm every night. He wishes he could feel you nudge him to roll over and make room for him. I just miss watching you two together. I'm so glad I have a photo to make me smile.

Dr. Allen loved you and helped you so much. We talk to him regularly and when I see his eyes, I still see the kindness he showed when you were so sick. A few times I worried that we were doing the wrong thing. But those three years after you first got sick, were filled with healthy, happy days. I'm grateful for those three years too. You were your old little self. 

It's OK Mad. It's OK that you had to leave. It was your time. None of us wanted to see you go through the pain again. But I'm selfish. I still miss you. If I could wish you back healthy I would. But knowing that you're waiting for me somewhere is the best I can do right now. 

Madison 
December 1988 - August 16, 2006


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry about your precious Madison. What a gorgeous furbaby! Maybe Madison and my Poopsie will mingle in the catnip together on the other side of the Bridge.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Madison is beautiful, and I also believe you'll see her again. She's making the angels smile while she waits for you. She was a special kitty, and still is, I'm sure.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Rest in Peace sweet Madison. Your Mommy and Daddy loved you very much.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Thank you guys. Last Saturday was difficult. Today I look at my photos and I'm so happy and grateful that he was in our lives for so long.

Thanks again.


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Madison, what a gorgeous friend you have had! 

We're all going to have lots of company when it's out time to meet our wonderful furbabies on the Bridge.


----------

